# Halloween Festivals/Carnivals/Events?



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Six Flags @ Atlanta, Georgia 

Halloween Horror Nights XX @ Universal Studios, Orlando, FL

Hollow Scream @ Busch Gardens, Tampa, FL

Those are the 'big 3' down here that I know of ~ you can also do a Google Search for your particular area


----------

